# 225 TT Turbo Inlet Hose Collapse under mid-high rpm! holy crap!



## RubNdubn (Jul 29, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...DE-AVAILABLE-EuroSpot&p=72791709#post72791709


thats nuts, i guess its not anything new but i think alot of u guys need to see this for those of you who haven't seen it


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

i think they took that video from forge...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds about right


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

RubNdubn said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...DE-AVAILABLE-EuroSpot&p=72791709#post72791709
> 
> 
> thats nuts, i guess its not anything new but i think alot of u guys need to see this for those of you who haven't seen it


Pretty bogus IMO.....That video is about 10 years old. The tip was redesigned at least 2 times over the years. No way that's ever gonna happen on a mildly modded car unless you left a pair of underware in the Air filter. You have no idea what gimmicks the used to cause that to happen. Intakes typically have very low restrictions. Shameless advertising plug IMO..


----------



## RubNdubn (Jul 29, 2011)

that was prob a 2001 hose


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

pretty sure mine is the same, its so soft and pliable. My boost hoses are the same, thats why the silicone kit is on the way


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks like :bs: to me too - I agree with Modshack! :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Modshack said:


> Pretty bogus IMO.....That video is about 10 years old. The tip was redesigned at least 2 times over the years. No way that's ever gonna happen on a mildly modded car unless you left a pair of underware in the Air filter. You have no idea what gimmicks the used to cause that to happen. Intakes typically have very low restrictions. Shameless advertising plug IMO..


So you're saying there's no need for silicone?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> So you're saying there's no need for silicone?


Yeah what about women who need bigger boobs! 


Oh my b. Wrong silicone


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah what about women who need bigger boobs!
> 
> 
> Oh my b. Wrong silicone


Thats Funny :laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

well madmax is making 300hp and 400tq and still rocking a stock inlet pipe


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

1.8tipgls said:


> well madmax is making 300hp and 400tq and still rocking a stock inlet pipe


maybe on a 225 tt, but no ko3s can make 300whp


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

it's a 225


----------



## RubNdubn (Jul 29, 2011)

i had cracks on the inner walls of my inlet hose & intercooler hoses because the pcv system & oil


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

thats why we use silicone. IT does not get soft and pliable and crack like rubber when soaked with pcv oil.


----------

